# Trailer coupler challenge...



## parkerdog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bought a replacement coupler for my trailer and it was delivered today.

It has no instructions with it other than what is imprinted in the steel on top of it.

It says to use (4) 1/2" bolts to secure the coupler to the frame. The top holes are not for bolting.

hmm Ok, I was thinking I would run two bolts all the way through but I guess I'm not supposed to do that. 

What am I missing? How am I to put nuts on 4 bolts inside of 3" tube with the end covered with the coupler?

How have other people done this?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 6, 2011)

Mines welded on but there should just enough room to get a wrench in there. Use a box end wrench and cover one side with tape then put the nut in the wrench pressed against the tape. This will hold the nut in the wrench as you get the bolt started.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup, run the 2 bolts all the way through & your good to go. =D>


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 6, 2011)

If you do the 2 long bolts be careful you don't over tighten and deform the tongue.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 6, 2011)

I would also use grade 8 bolts.


----------



## parkerdog (Jun 7, 2011)

My old coupler is a surge brake one. I need to get it off there, it makes the tongue look small compared to your pic and the room to get to the bolts.

Thanks everyone for the replys.


----------



## ryan20021982 (Jul 2, 2011)

As crazymanme2 said the bolts go all the way through, just put a new one on mine heres a pic you can see the locknuts


----------

